# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  nova moderatorica

## anjica

jesam li dobro primjetila, imamo novu moderatoricu :D

----------


## anchie76

Yeap, od sada na dalje, Amalthea se brine za vas   :Saint:

----------


## Dia

jos jutros su bile dvije

----------


## Amalthea

Drage moje, stigoh JA.  8) 

Teddy, imaš sreće što sam tek sad moderatorica (znaš, Andy Pandyjem...) 
 :Grin:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

velkam  :D

----------


## Paula

:Bye:

----------


## cekana

:Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## Sun

:Kiss:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

:Kiss:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

:Kiss:

----------


## Pingu

Hello!

----------


## Prihonja

Nadam se da nećeš bit stroga s nama platnenim_addicted_babama   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

pozdrav novoj moderatorici   :Smile: , ja sam ponovo na porodima.

----------


## slava

Pozdrav!!!!

----------


## momze

:D

----------

